
Europeans join in grounding of Boeing 737 Max 8 - pmontra
https://www.ft.com/content/f609f36a-4495-11e9-b168-96a37d002cd3
======
detaro
front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19369485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19369485)

